# My 2010 Costume



## ShadowGyrlBrice (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello everyone. I just wanted to share my costume for 2010. I almost went with something else, but in the end decided to just be a bit brave and put it all out.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

woohoo, nice legs!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sexy witch Did any warlocks ask for your phone number?:jol:


----------



## ShadowGyrlBrice (Oct 28, 2010)

sadly, no.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Perhaps next year, if you show those gentlemen your lovely gun, they might be more impressed.


----------



## ShadowGyrlBrice (Oct 28, 2010)

lol, it is Seattle so they just might!


----------

